

Happy Super Pi Day - metasean

From Wikipedia:<p>&gt;In the year 2015, Pi Day will have special significance on 3&#x2F;14&#x2F;15 at 9:26:53 a.m. and p.m., with the date and time representing the first 10 digits of π. That same second will also contain a precise instant corresponding to all of the digits of π. However, some argue that 9:26:54 a.m. and p.m. on 3&#x2F;14&#x2F;15 are more accurate because of the 11th digit of π being 5, which would cause the 10th digit to round up to 4.<p>&amp;<p>&gt;A sequential time will occur on 3&#x2F;14&#x2F;15 at 9:26:53.58979... following the sequence of pi to all digits.<p>---<p>I&#x27;m celebrating by being a geek at a Code Camp, and of course, having some pie with dinner.<p>Are you celebrating this Super Pi Day?  If so, how?
======
metasean
Mashable has some more interesting facts about Pi day -
[http://mashable.com/2015/03/13/perfect-pi-
day/](http://mashable.com/2015/03/13/perfect-pi-day/)

Edit to add:

I'm not sure how I missed mentioning -
[http://www.piday.org/](http://www.piday.org/)

It looks like the most entertaining way to celebrate it will be at the
National Museum of Mathematics, in NYC, which is doing a glow-in-the-dark
demonstration of Pi - [http://www.wtrf.com/story/28282610/national-museum-of-
mathem...](http://www.wtrf.com/story/28282610/national-museum-of-mathematics-
to-host-pi-day-of-the-century-nycs-largest-math-spectacle)

------
erkose
Not for most of the world where the date format is 14/3/15.

~~~
metasean
I typically use an ISO format (e.g. 2015-03-14), but this seems like a day to
enjoy a fun, numerical, side effect of the United States' date formatting.

~~~
kazinator
But that is a date convention for innumerates. Any assocation between pi and
MM/DD/YY is ironically tragic (or vice versa).

